# Polecat cuteness



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Took these photos of Bandit on Sunday while she was relaxing and napping


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Aww, what great pics! She's beautiful.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

What a beautiful little face <3


----------



## Skye Parker (Jul 24, 2017)

Aww! I have a ferret called bandit too! What a coincidence. He's a bit like yours, only lighter!


----------

